# can i show mt siamese with no papers?



## anna-coco2009 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi my siamese has no paypers but she is soo cute, i'm not looking to enter any big shows as this would be my first time and i'm doing it for us not profit. i was wondering if there is anyway I can show her as a pet?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

no you cant show a pedigree as a pedigree if it has no papers, you can only show as household pet (moggies)

why do you not have papers for a siamese?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> why do you not have papers for a siamese?


Unfortunately there are loads of people selling unregistered kittens with no papers. I don't think registration/papers are that important as long as the person selling the kitten has abided by a code of ethics, ie the kitten is vet checked, fully vaccinated, healthy and well socialised at the point of sale. Sadly though more often that not that is not the case.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Unfortunately there are loads of people selling unregistered kittens with no papers. I don't think registration/papers are that important as long as the person selling the kitten has abided by a code of ethics, ie the kitten is vet checked, fully vaccinated, healthy and well socialised at the point of sale. Sadly though more often that not that is not the case.


indeed....going by the other thread, i doubt the kitten was vaccinated and checked over....this stresses the importance of going to good, registered breeders.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

anna-coco2009 said:


> Hi my siamese has no paypers but she is soo cute, i'm not looking to enter any big shows as this would be my first time and i'm doing it for us not profit. i was wondering if there is anyway I can show her as a pet?


what do you mean profit? why would you make a profit? yes enter her in the obviously pedigree with no papers household pet bit.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

just a pointer from me ( I show moggies) that there are often classes specifically for half ped/non-registered and ped-look-a-likes, but all household pedigrees *must* be neutered by 9 months for GCCF and 8 months for TICA.

You rarely win money at cat shows from what I've seen, and what you *do* win if money prizes is nowhere near entry fees, travel, show kit and prep costs... in one show where Indy had 4 firsts we won £6.50... cost £28 to enter, £30 diesel and refreshments on top


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't see how anyone could possibly make a profit from cats shows. i was at one show and i forget the name right now but in the Misc classes they said you could have a rossette or 50p cash lol....at that rate you would need a shed load of side classes to cover you're expenses lol.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think the OP meant anything by that statement. If you have never shown or own a pedigree cat before its a very common misconception that the cats are worth £1000s and if you show you win money. Everyone I work with thinks that


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i wish i had 50p for every rossette ive won with 6 cats over 16 years!.....i'd be rich! lol

i actually got rid of alot of them (over 1000 rossettes is not needed!), just kept the special ones like the grand classes, and surpreme/national 1st's


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Last cat show my cats won £5.50 I think and I shamelessly spent it on the fresh fudge stall so my boyfriend and i could have something sweet. Opps.

It's a shame more cat shows don't give money instead of rosettes for sides. you could save it all up over a year and you'd prob have quite a bit, spend it on the cat's xmas gifts.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Last cat show my cats won £5.50 I think and I shamelessly spent it on the fresh fudge stall so my boyfriend and i could have something sweet. Opps.


no treat for the cats? 

my moggie wo £25 at the natioal...i told her i would "look after her finances"


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah i know, i am a disgrace :frown2: but i had been given a present on the day which contained lots of cat toys so they had them to play with back at home so i didn't feel too bad lol :thumbup1:


----------



## anna-coco2009 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments! I'm not what i was thinking by saying profit! ut: 

i would love to try her in a show when she is better and maybe older, how old do you think she should be? would be nice to see how she gets on.


----------



## BlueStorm (Feb 17, 2009)

A kitten has to be no less than 14wks old to show!
At 9 months they are classed as adults!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe the younger the better so she gets used to it but i would be careful. if she has had cat flu then getting stressed at a show or a long car journey may bring back the symptoms.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

if you have a 2ft dog crate available (even to borrow) you can prep her by popping her in there for meals/play and getting her used to being shut in it, after a while actually locking her in (with the bolt only obv) and go make yourself a cuppa, come back, so she learns not to fret. 
Also, after she is 100% better, get as many friends as you can to come and hold her, pretend to judge her (feeling body/coat, running hands all over her)

that way when she has a show even her first won't be too strange and scary


----------

